# EA50 Aero vs EA50 SL



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Are there any significant differences on these wheelsets? I'm considering both and am curious to know if one set holds an advantage over the other.

I've read a lot of great things on the AE50 Aero because they support people 200+ lbs, which I do qualify for.


----------

